# New Elong In 200g



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

so the pygos being sold, i finally got cableguy's elong

must say that it was a pleasure meeting him, a really nice person!

now, didn't have the big cam under hand so took some quick shots with a cheep camera right after i put the elong into his new temporary home

so the big guy is about 7,5 "



he was verry curious and kept chasing me in the window



I sold the big driftwood i had in the tank and sold a lot of plants too. so it looks a bit empty but i'm acutally building the lil guy a new 80 gal tank so this 200g will be tore down.



he got darker the day after that pic. he also got way more timid but i guess he'll get use to it and come out more sooner or later



that's bout it!

i'll make some better pics when the gf will be arounf with her good camera


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

it must be loving the 200g now


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

amazing tank and badass elong


----------



## TheCableGuy (Feb 22, 2005)

It was nice meeting you too Nick! 
Glad to see he went to a good home, he must be loving the 200!!! I do however miss having him, wish I had the space for more tanks. 
Can't wait to see some more pics of him!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Congratz on finally getting your elong....a good looking one too. You're keeping it in a 200g tank? You may be able to grow it out to an above average captive size in that tank.


----------



## balluupnetme (Oct 23, 2006)

That's a nice setup you got there !


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

The setup









The elongs a monster don't see many that size, must be impressive in person


----------



## Eres (May 5, 2011)

Nice fish and tank, you can even see him smiling in the 4'th pic.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

cute fish cool tank


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

nice elong and setup, congrats


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

thanks guys!

i do find the setup very light though...

i miss my old setup with the killer shoal (of which you can see one of my ternz in the POTM)

the elong would have loved it i'm sure

here's some pics i'm feeling nostalgic about





good thing about having less plants though is that my koralia is not always stuck with dead leaves. there will probably be about no plants in the future 80 gal.

plan to do a blackwater and high current setup with fake mangrove.

pics will come


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Both tanks...







nice piraya


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Nice elong!


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rith correct equipment and conditions you can never go wrong with a shoal


----------



## Sylvius (Aug 2, 2009)

Very nice Nic,

Now you're a Serra Addict ^^


----------



## Moondemon (Dec 9, 2006)

I'm glad you finally got your elong !!
It looks great !


----------



## rayzal (Mar 25, 2011)

nice élong my friend , i'm happy for you


----------



## Da' Manster! (Sep 1, 2009)

Very nice pickup, indeed!...Healthy and great looking specimen!...Trev's elong...errr, I mean your elong (







) rocks like a BLACK CROWES concert!!...


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome fish, I love your tank set up. In the old picture of the tank I seen you had a tern with the reds, How did that go and how long did it last? Also what kind of background do you have?


----------



## salvo85 (Jul 25, 2010)

wow very nice piraya


----------



## leg89 (Dec 10, 2008)

RedBelly11 said:


> Awesome fish, I love your tank set up. In the old picture of the tank I seen you had a tern with the reds, How did that go and how long did it last? Also what kind of background do you have?


all the pygos did well together except when one of the two reds got full of eggs. i do suspect though that it is the big piraya who killed her. piraya are known to not accept "pregnancy" if you will so i guess that's the main reason.

others than that, the remaining 4 pygos did very well even if you could see that the 2 ternz were born and raised together as they always kept close. the piraya was a loner and the natt didn't care about hanging with any other fish (most sociable sort of).

all were wild.

the background is home made. questions= go see the build in the DIY section (200g plywood tank)

thanks for the comments!


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Awesome thanks for the info, I'll check that out really like the background and I want to add two terns to my group, maybe three so I have 3 of each pygo


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

Gorgeous E long you got there!!!


----------

